# Teleco Teleplus arial roof gaiter repair.



## Malshadow

Teleco teleplus roof arial gaiter split? great diy repair. The Arieal on a 2018 Elddis had become stiff to rotate or elevate, on inspection the gaiter had becomes adhered to the arial pole during the hot summer, causing it to split. The fix, measured the height and one and half circumference of the gaiter neck, lever the compression spring up off the gaiter neck onto the alloy arial pole extend the arial carefully, purchase from Screw fix Diall 25mm x 3m black self-fusing tape £2 99 and aerosol of silicone spray £ 3 49, cut to required length, trim to required height, use a small amount of super glue to locate the gaiter neck if it has completely detached, wrap the self-fusing tape around the neck, slip the compression spring back over the repair, with a piece of kitchen roll wipe the arial pole with silicone, go back inside the motorhome and lower the arial, and smile as the gaiter is not available separately and would be a bigger job to break away and clean off that sikaflex adhesive. silicone sealant can be rubbed into the rubber crazing of the base to give that added protection. this fix was done 12momth ago and has not deteriorated any.


----------



## jiwawa

Well done that man (or woman?) 

Isn't it great when you manage to fix something for very little outlay!


----------

